# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Niestrawność po tłustym?

## MirkaMira

Hej  :Smile:  W weekend majowy co prawda nie rozpalałam grilla, bo lało i jakoś nie było czasu, ale pogoda jest coraz piękniejsza i w weekend planujemy z mężem otwarcie krzaczka. Mam tylko jeden problem. Zawsze męczę się po zbyt tłustym jedzeniu. Nawet nie muszę być przejedzona, tylko po prostu, zjem coś tłustego i dopada mnie niestrawność… Co to może być? Są jakieś sposoby, żeby sobie z tym poradzić?

----------


## gryczanekbam

Hm… Nie jestem lekarzem, ale moja żona ma chyba podobny problem. Też męczy się po tłustym. Była z tym u lekarza rodzinnego i powiedział jej, że to pewnie przez problemy z funkcjonowaniem dróg żółciowych. Dostała jakieś tabletki i teraz nawet zjada grillowane przysmaki  :Smile:

----------


## MirkaMira

No ja u lekarza jeszcze nie byłam. Ale chyba się wybiorę… A pamiętasz może jakie żona bierze te tabletki? Jak są bez recepty to kupię sobie przed weekendem. Może pomogą.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Pamiętam  :Smile:  Łyka cholestil max. Są bez recepty, więc spokojnie je kupisz w aptece. Przyznam się, że mi po zwyczajnym przejedzeniu też pomogły  :Wink:  Przyniosły po prostu ulgę.

----------


## MirkaMira

Dzięki! Jutro skoczę do apteki. A skoro pomagają też na przejedzenie to na pewno mój mąż z nich nie raz skorzysta  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pik

i mi by sie coś takiego przydało, jak tylko zjem smażone to brzuch mi rozsadza, bylem ostatnio na komunii to myślałem ze nie dosiedzę do końca, wiadomo jak to jest na takich imprezcch, siedzenie i jedzenie, zero ruchu, ciężko to zniosłem i chyba nie byłem zbytnio fajnym kompanem do rozmowy, niedługo znów w rodzinie impreza trzeba bedzie te tabletki kupić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na niestrówność podobno cola dobra. Jedzenie z mąka też pomaga jak się chce wymiotowalam wie co może to sprobuj najpierw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja chyba też je kupie bo lubię czasem sobie pójść. Jaka cena ?

----------


## Faith

Również polecam ten lek  :Smile:  Bardzo dobry na niestrawności ogólnie jest po nim lzej. Nie czuć takiej cieżkości. Mi często po przejedzeniu jest np niedobrze.  A teraz zaczał się sezon na wesela w rodzinie a wiadomo jak to z jedzeniem na takiej imprezie  :Big Grin:  za lekkie nei jest to warto mieć w apteczce, a potem w torebce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30 tabltek za okolo 18 zl, wiec jest dobrze

----------


## Faith

Cena cholestilu max jest dobra, można pozwolic sobie na zakup. A najwazniejsze że działa i nie kosztuje dużo. Teraz przed wakacjami yteż się przyda, wiemy jak to jest nad mozem. Tu rybka, tam frytki, jakies alko. A potem człowiek umiera z przejedzenia.

----------


## olga11

Polecam co jakiś czas zrobic sobie detoksykację organizmu za pomocą dicopeg 10g Kilkudniowy detoks usprawni pracę jelit i pozwoli pozbyć się zaparć czy też wzdęć

----------


## gryczanekbam

Detoks organizmu jest OK  :Smile:  Warto w ogóle zdrowo się odżywiać i nie przejadać. Ale np. na wakacjach czasem zjesz coś za tłustego i klops... Cholestil max w mojej rodzinie jest po to, żeby szybko sobie radzić z przejedzeniem.

----------


## mezarik

ja na Adamed.Expert czytałem o niestrawnościach po tłustym... jeżeli ten problem wystepuje za kazdym razem gdy spozywamy cos tlustego to juz trzeba sie zastanawiac nad wizyta u lekarza bo to normalne nie jest. Chyba, ze w gre wchodzi czynnik taki jak wiek ale nie sadze by autorka tematu miala powyzej 50 lat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może jakieś suplementy są w stanie nam pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro masz niestrawność czy jakieś  inne problemy związne z trawieniem to myślę że Intesta będzie bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem dla Ciebie. Przyjmowana regularnie usprawnia jelita i pracują one zdecydowanie lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się zaopatrzyłam ostatnio w ulgasim, fajne tabletki w dobrej cenie, szczególnie przydatne w weekend jak sobie trochę pofolguje  :Big Grin:  WTedy ratuja mi zycie, mowiac wprost  :Big Grin:  Ulga przychodzi dość szybkom mija takie uczucie przejedzenia i ciezkosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam ulgasim i masz rację, że jak się idzie na grilla czy coś w tym stylu, to warto mieć przy sobie takie tabletki. Wiadomo, że nie ma co się bez sensu przejadać, ale czesem trudno zahamować, jeśli to np. pierwszy grill w roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja to bez ulgasim nawet nie wychodzę z domu! Kurczę, nie wiedziałem, że te tabsy potrafią tak szybko i skutecznie zadziałać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja to nawet nie widziałam, że mam niestrawność po tłustym, bo raczej nie jem za tłusto, ale po ostatnim grillowaniu przekonałam się o tym dobitnie. Na szczęście była sobota i jeszcze otwarte apteki, to poratowałam się ulgasimem i ból brzucha minął dość szybko. Tabletki bardzo złagodziły uczucie wzdęcia, a nawet odbijanie. No i oczywiście ból brzucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja mama pracuje w aptece i mówiła mi ostatnio, że bardzo wiele osób kupuje w tym czasie ulgasim. to się jakoś tak rozchodzi drogą pantowflową, jeśli coś naprawdę działa i dobrze pomaga na wzdęcia, a nawet na przejedzenie. oczywiście my sami w domu też mamy te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o tym, że mam niestrwność po tłustym dowiedziałem się na pierwszym spotkaniu z kobietą. zaprosiłem ją na randkę, zamówiliśmy jedzenie i ja wybrałem dość tłusty stek z frytkami... to był błąd. ale akcja polegała na tym, że powiedziałem, że idę do wc, a skoczyłem do apteki po sąsiedzku. kupiłem ulgasim i tabletki poradziły sobie ze wzdęciami i gazami. dobrze, ze siostra powiedziała mi o tych tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o tym, że mam niestrwność po tłustym dowiedziałem się na pierwszym spotkaniu z kobietą. zaprosiłem ją na randkę, zamówiliśmy jedzenie i ja wybrałem dość tłusty stek z frytkami... to był błąd. ale akcja polegała na tym, że powiedziałem, że idę do wc, a skoczyłem do apteki po sąsiedzku. kupiłem ulgasim i tabletki poradziły sobie ze wzdęciami i gazami. dobrze, ze siostra powiedziała mi o tych tabletkach


hahaha, ulgasim jak taki superbohater  :Wink:  Zawsze w pomocy. A tak serio, to smieszna akcja, ale wazne ze poradziles sobie z problemem. Znam te tabletki, moja mama je bierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie tez mama ma zawsze ulgasim, a jak byliśmy ostatnio na wakacjach, to uratowała brzuchy całej naszej rodziny, bo poszliśmy do nadmorskiej knajpy i nakarmili nas tak tłusto, że na początku ledwo wstaliśmy od stołu, a potem zaczęły sę mega wzdęcia.

----------


## zeteska

mi też podczas urlopu strasznie dokuczały wzdęcia, wiadomo jak to jest na all inclusive, różne jedzenie człowiek w siebie wpycha a potem chodziłam wzdęta jak balon, okropne uczucie, dobrze ,że miałam ze sobą ulgasim, na wzdęcia idealny, po przyjeciu tabletki od razu znika uczucie wzdęcia, a brzuch przestaje wariować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na niestrawność możesz spróbować jeszcze kiszonek, zwłaszcza do towarzystwa z tym tłustym jedzeniem. CHoć lepiej unikać takiej diety, ale wiem, też lubię grill.Mnie pomagają równiez jogurty i stosuję flostrum, bo dobry probiotyk, równiez pomaga na wiele dolegliwości przewodu pokarmowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

racja! najrozsądniej jest własnie unikać tłustego, a jak już jest się na grillu to dobrze jest dodać do tych tłustych potraw kiszonki, też stosuję twoją metodę. jednak czasem i to nie pomaga, więc trzeba sięgnąć po farmakologię i ulgasim właśnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede mną w najbliższym czasie co najmniej 4 grubsze imprezy, bo mam 4 wesela, a też pewnie wpadnie dodatkowo jakiś grill czy coś, więc trudno unikać tłustego, ale sprawię sobie ulgasim, żeby mieć wsparcie na tych wszystkich imprezach, kiedy jednak będzie dużo, bardzo dużo jedzenia.

----------


## zemka

U mnie z kolei niestrawnośc bardzo często pojawia się po zjedzeniu grilla, który jest ciężkostrawny, więc potem mam problemy z trawieniem i wzdęcia. Ostatnio brałam na to ulgasim z polecenia znajomej i okazało się, że kapsułki bardzo dobrze i szybko poradziły sobie z tym problemem, teraz mam je zawsze przy sobie jak idę na grilla  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dzieci biorą probiotyk flostrum na różne dolegliwości żołądkowe i tak się zastanwaiam, czy czasem i u dorosłych probiotyki nie poprawiają pracy ukłądu pokarmowego, co też pomaga unikać niestrawności i wzdęć. Wydaje mi się, że tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat probiotyki to często są polecane na problemy z żołądkiem i ukłądem trawiennym. Ale na szybko ja najbardziej lubię brać ulgasim. To niewielkie tabletki, więc łatwo się je łyka i działają tez szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem prawie pewna, że probiotyki są skuteczne w poprawianiu pracy jelit, a w zasadzie perystaltyki jelit. Jednak w razie nagłych wzdęć, to ja jednak wybieram ulgasim. Bardzo szybko działają te tabletki i szybko zapomnisz o wzdęciach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Suowe

Niestrawność po tłustym?
Nie jest tajemnica ze czym lepsza flora w jelitach tym mniej problemów z trawieniem i metabolizm lepszy. Więc jak ktoś już we wcześniejszym wpisie zauważył probiotyki, koncentraty probiotyczne pomaga strawić m.in. ciężkostrawne pokarmy a właściwie to bakterie zawarte w probiotykach. Ale pic probiotyki warto również dlatego aby zadbać o dobry stan flory w jelitach aby uniknąć właśnie takich problemów jak np Niestrawność po tłustym. Dodatkowo warto jeść więcej owoców i warzyw a mniej przetworzonych pokarmów oraz tych smażonych. A warto z prostej przyczyny surowe szybciej sie trawi np. jedząc surowe jabłko enzymy do jego strawienia zawarte są już w samym jabłku ale jeśli takie jabłko poddamy obróbce termicznej np upieczemy je to m.in. enzymy do jego strawienia musi już wyprodukować nasz organizm. Więc czym bardziej przetworzony, pieczony, gotowany, smażony itp posiłek tym dłużej zalega w żołądku, jelitach. A tu wtedy pomocny jest probiotyk, który pomaga organizmowi rozłożyć, strawić ten ciężki posiłek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Artek

> Niestrawność po tłustym?
> Nie jest tajemnica ze czym lepsza flora w jelitach tym mniej problemów z trawieniem i metabolizm lepszy. Więc jak ktoś już we wcześniejszym wpisie zauważył probiotyki, koncentraty probiotyczne pomaga strawić m.in. ciężkostrawne pokarmy a właściwie to bakterie zawarte w probiotykach. Ale pic probiotyki warto również dlatego aby zadbać o dobry stan flory w jelitach aby uniknąć właśnie takich problemów jak np Niestrawność po tłustym. Dodatkowo warto jeść więcej owoców i warzyw a mniej przetworzonych pokarmów oraz tych smażonych. A warto z prostej przyczyny surowe szybciej sie trawi np. jedząc surowe jabłko enzymy do jego strawienia zawarte są już w samym jabłku ale jeśli takie jabłko poddamy obróbce termicznej np upieczemy je to m.in. enzymy do jego strawienia musi już wyprodukować nasz organizm. Więc czym bardziej przetworzony, pieczony, gotowany, smażony itp posiłek tym dłużej zalega w żołądku, jelitach. A tu wtedy pomocny jest probiotyk, który pomaga organizmowi rozłożyć, strawić ten ciężki posiłek.


A ma Pan/Pani jakieś konkretne probiotyki,koncentraty probiotyczne na myśli/uwadze czy tylko tak ogólnie Pan/Pani pisze o działaniu probiotyków?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Suowe

> A ma Pan/Pani jakieś konkretne probiotyki,koncentraty probiotyczne na myśli/uwadze czy tylko tak ogólnie Pan/Pani pisze o działaniu probiotyków?


Witam, tak mogę Panu podpowiedzieć aby zainteresował sie Pan, poczytał o Probiotykach joy day.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że prowadzenie zdrowego trybu życia uwzględniającego dobrą, zrównoważoną dietę opartą na piramidzie żywieniowej to najlepszy sposób, aby nie mieć niestrawności. ale niestety zdarzają się sytuacje, że zjemy za dużo lub coś nieświeżego. ja wtedy ratuję się tabletkami ulgasim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie to często występowała niestrawność ale też i wzdęcia. Może nie jadłam zbyt zdrowo, ale czasem to człowiek nie może się oprzeć jak widzi przed sobą takie pyszności. Żeby zapobiec tym swoim problemom to zdecydowałam się przyjmować wyrób Intesta z maślanem sodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz środki na wzdęcia, jak ulgasim, przydadzą się bardziej, bo przecież mamy święta za pasem, a kto się nie będzie przejadał, niech pierwszy rzuci kamieniem  :Wink:  Myślę, że raz w roku zjeść tak dużo to nic złego, aby tylko być gotowym na poradzenie sobie ze wzdęciami.

----------


## rysiek301

A może by tak jeść troszkę zdrowiej i mądrzej? :-P Nie obciążać swojego organizmu tak tłustym jedzeniem? Na trawienie pomaga też herbata miętowa, która pobudza wydzielanie kwasów żółciowych.

----------

